# Radeon HD 4350 MSI  not properly recognized by your logitiel GPU-Z



## shivabel (Nov 11, 2008)

Hello 
I have a new Radeon HD 4350 MSI It is not properly recognized by your logitiel GPU-Z with the last catalyst 8.10 hotfix:




Thank you very much
Best regards
shivabel


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/25616/ATI.HD4830.512.081023.html

try this...oups sorry i read 4830


----------



## shivabel (Nov 11, 2008)

But it is bin...how open this? binary file?


----------



## erocker (Nov 11, 2008)

The card doesn't need a new bios.  The 8.10 hotfix drivers changed the how GPU-Z reads the card.  I will move this thread to the GPU-Z section.


----------



## shivabel (Nov 11, 2008)

this is binary file for flash the bios? right? i need only GPU-Z


----------



## shivabel (Nov 11, 2008)

OK sorry i have posted in the wrong section


----------



## shivabel (Nov 14, 2008)

Hello W1zzard 
 can you add the specifications of the HD4350 to GPU-Z ?
Thank you
Best regards


----------

